# Candice.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Heres a couple of Candice who is Kirsty's friend.

Same fluffed settings but hopefully ive managed to make them useable :lol:

Comments welcome as always.

1.









2.


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

eyes are a bit over done on #2


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

same comment as last time, the eyes are far too overdone, you need to make them much more subtle, it seems you are taking everyones advice on the chin but seem to do very little to improve on them?


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

sharpy24 said:


> same comment as last time, the eyes are far too overdone, you need to make them much more subtle, it seems you are taking everyones advice on the chin but seem to do very little to improve on them?


I appreciate the comments & advice but she wanted a pic with pink eyes.

Do I try to improve on my processing & ignore the requests

Heres the same pic with natural eyes.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Why is everyone looking at the eyes....

But I agree the eyes are overdone on #2 and the focus seems to be lost on the eyebrows, not sure if that is post processing or not.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

she'd get the nail!!
nice photos though,


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

jamest said:


> Why is everyone looking at the eyes....
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> :thumb: my thoughts exactly he he


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

ksm1985 said:


> she'd get the nail!!


She's prob under 16, if so, you're going to hell :devil:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

clcollins said:


> She's prob under 16, if so, you're going to hell :devil:


LOL i doubt she is :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

What ever age she is she is going to be a very beautiful woman.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

clcollins said:


> She's prob under 16, if so, you're going to hell :devil:


32yrs with a 9yr old :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

She's 32? Really?

I know nothing about photography, but I do appreciate those pictures! Well I guess the objective is to get the viewer to approve!!!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

CliveP said:


> *She's 32? Really?*
> 
> I know nothing about photography, but I do appreciate those pictures! Well I guess the objective is to get the viewer to approve!!!!


Mate you can make a 50 year old look 16 with 10 minutes on photoshop.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

rmorgan84 said:


> Mate you can make a 50 year old look 16 with 10 minutes on photoshop.


Ok, fair enough...
Thanks....


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Mate you can make a 50 year old look 16 with 10 minutes on photoshop.


So very true :lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

CliveP said:


> Ok, fair enough...
> Thanks....





snoop69 said:


> So very true :lol:


Enjoy:

http://www.5min.com/Video/Total-makeover-in-3-mins---Photoshop-magic-4006


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

snoop69 said:


> 32yrs :thumb:


What! That's crazy, I seriously thought she was 16 or there abouts!


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

clcollins said:


> What! That's crazy, I seriously thought she was 16 or there abouts!


She will love you forever :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

snoop69 said:


> 32yrs with a 9yr old :thumb:


Fook moi, as the french say.

Tell you something, if my other half looks like her at 32 I'll be a perpetually happy man.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

holy ****, id have believe someone if they said she was underage


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

my first post in this section & HUBBA HUBBA! :doublesho


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Suppose your going to tell me that this is over exposed too :lol:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

got their numbers? i've always wanted a 3sum haha


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

rmorgan84 said:


> Enjoy:
> 
> http://www.5min.com/Video/Total-makeover-in-3-mins---Photoshop-magic-4006


OMG! That's so scary!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

snoop69 said:


> Suppose your going to tell me that this is over exposed too :lol:


Nah that's not overexposed, but the lighting isn't particularly good. The acid test of exposure is nude shots though, more skin surface, etc. Feel free to PM me any such images.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Hmmm, corned beef for lunch............


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Dougster said:


> Hmmm, corned beef for lunch............


And this means?


----------

